# coco bedding & co o peat is it the same?



## froggy (Apr 18, 2007)

i got coco peat bricks from bunnings today for my tank, is it the same as coco bedding? it has no fertilizers or anything, but it says use gloves when working with it? so it must not be safe for frogs then?
has anyone used this coco peat brick at all?


----------



## Magpie (Apr 18, 2007)

Coir is what you want, no fertilizers one.
It's essentially sterile, the "use gloves, respirator" thing is just to avoid lawsuits.


----------



## debaig (Apr 18, 2007)

I use the coco peat from bunnings for crickets to lay eggs in. Our frogs love the crickets and haven't died so it must be ok. I think the gloves and mask thing is in relation to the dust it gives of when you break it up. Once it's moist it's fine. As long as you get the pure stuff, no additives.


----------



## froggy (Apr 18, 2007)

i want to put that expanding foam from a can around the logs on the back wall of my tank then silicone the coco peat over that foam stuff. like on that website black jungle i think it is.
it does say 100% organic, so should i just use it or buy that coir peat???
unless there is another brick called coco bedding thats also a brick?


----------



## angel_saza (Apr 19, 2007)

You'll be fine to use the cocopeat. I've got it mixed with orchid bark and spaghnum moss as a substrate in my frog tank. All is sweet


----------



## Gut-Axe (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah same goes for peat moss and it’s what most tarantula owners use in their setups although a lot of people including a breeder I know use Coco-Peat with no complaints obviously. I think it’s just like Magpie said, a bit of a “better to be safe than sorry” measures from the company as when you first open the bag and tip it into whatever you’re using, there tends to be a fair few particles flying around so I’d be more inclined to have a “face mask” warning if anything but once it’s settled down it will work a treat. Because it has no fertilizers it won’t harm your animal’s respiratory system which is why all insect and invertebrate owners don’t use most potting mixes or various treated wood shavings with their animals.


----------



## angel_saza (Apr 20, 2007)

Those blocks of cocopeat aren't too dusty anyway. You just unwrap, chuck it in a bucket and pour some water over it. I like watching all the water being absorbed.. it's interesting :lol: It's absorbed faster than you'd probably expect.. lol


----------



## Magpie (Apr 20, 2007)

The proper name for "Coco Peat" is coir, it's not peat at all.
Peat Moss in harvested from sphagnum swamps and is a major cause of environmental destruction of a fragile ecosystem. Coir is ground up coconut husks that would otherwise go to waste.
In terms of siliconing it on.. it does degrade after 6-12 months.


----------

